# what is your reputation?



## superodalisque (Apr 15, 2009)

i was reading various threads on the FA board. i kept noticing that several guys said they probably made certain mistakes when they found the community and they are now paying the price. i'm sure a lot of the girls have gone through the same thing in a way. did you make any mistakes as a newbie? what kind of reputation did you get? do you feel you deserve it?

i know that i used to post a lot of nudes and semi nudes, especially in chat. they were kinda tasteful but people thought i was loose lol. i had no idea about the perception because i had never chatted before and i was coming from a different place. they didn't know i am an artist model part time etc... so they just took it as desperation. over the years i think people have learned that i am pretty much the opposite even though i am sort of a sensualist and love off color jokes etc...


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 15, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i was reading various threads on the FA board. i kept noticing that several guys said they probably made certain mistakes when they found the community and they are now paying the price. i'm sure a lot of the girls have gone through the same thing in a way. did you make any mistakes as a newbie? what kind of reputation did you get? do you feel you deserve it?
> 
> i know that i used to post a lot of nudes and semi nudes, especially in chat. they were kinda tasteful but people thought i was loose lol. i had no idea about the perception because i had never chatted before and i was coming from a different place. they didn't know i am an artist model part time etc... so they just took it as desperation. over the years i think people have learned that i am pretty much the opposite even though i am sort of a sensualist and love off color jokes etc...



I think I have the reputation as a total prude. Little do they know I am a total whore


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 15, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> I think I have the reputation as a total prude. Little do they know I am a total whore



i hate to tell you that your reputation is NOT that you are a prude i had always heard that your special no no place was more of a special yes yes place. sorry to break it to you this way hon


----------



## Victim (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, my skills at dodging rotten fruit have improved considerably since coming to DIMS.


----------



## zsa (Apr 15, 2009)

Who knows what my rep was/is.. it would be interesting to know? I imagine that I might be elusive? But do I really want to know... 

can o' worms

oh ya, be kind! Please


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 15, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i hate to tell you that your reputation is NOT that you are a prude i had always heard that your special no no place was more of a special yes yes place. sorry to break it to you this way hon



OMG!! Who told?


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 15, 2009)

zsa said:


> Who knows what my rep was/is.. it would be interesting to know? I imagine that I might be elusive? But do I really want to know...
> 
> can o' worms
> 
> oh ya, be kind! Please



yeah thats a good question hehe. i always wanted to overhear a conversation about me by the opposite sex.


----------



## imfree (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a reputation for not being able to go anywhere or do 
anything without finding limits the hard way. I discovered 
electricity at the age of 18 months by inserting a hairpin into 
an electric outlet. :doh:My entry into Dimensions Forums was 
just about as smooth as my discovery of electricity.



*Lessons learned the hard way are not 
easily forgotten.:bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> yeah thats a good question hehe. i always wanted to overhear a conversation about me by the opposite sex.



I think that most people would want to know what other folks are saying about them, really... particularly what kind of sex life rep they might have.

I'm not above being curious, I admit it


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 15, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i was reading various threads on the FA board. i kept noticing that several guys said they probably made certain mistakes when they found the community and they are now paying the price. i'm sure a lot of the girls have gone through the same thing in a way. did you make any mistakes as a newbie? what kind of reputation did you get? do you feel you deserve it?
> 
> i know that i used to post a lot of nudes and semi nudes, especially in chat. they were kinda tasteful but people thought i was loose lol. i had no idea about the perception because i had never chatted before and i was coming from a different place. they didn't know i am an artist model part time etc... so they just took it as desperation. over the years i think people have learned that i am pretty much the opposite even though i am sort of a sensualist and love off color jokes etc...




I wanted to be a ho, but I couldn't get any play.  

Now I am a meanie in Hyde Park!


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 15, 2009)

Just like Vegas - whatever happens in Dims stays in Dims 

Maybe some things are better off not knowing? It would make for an interesting thread though;but, depends how much folks would want to reveal And for the reciever to have a thick skin.... 

As for me ,I wouldn't mind having the reputation of seeing every BBW morphing into Gorgeous Weightlifting/Ninja/Doctorates.

I'm always posting something on MMA, Judo,Ju-Jitsu - Weightlifting and other quirky stuff 

I guess a reputation (good or bad) can be earned in a variety of ways (Dims Boards ,Bashes,Local Size Acceptance Dances,Dims Chat,Dating Sites)....


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 15, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> I wanted to be a ho, but I couldn't get any play.
> 
> Now I am a meanie in Hyde Park!



uh huh keep saying that and somebody MIGHT believe you miss thang


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 15, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Just like Vegas - whatever happens in Dims stays in Dims



more like what happens in vegas gets rehashed and talked about for entertainment value for the next five years at least--depending on how wild it was just on the DL--same with dims i think


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 15, 2009)

Skinny Bitch? hahaha

I have no idea how I come across round these here parts...hopefully it's good, but I'm quite a happy chappy, so doesn't really bother me.


----------



## natesnap (Apr 15, 2009)

Cocky asshole with a heart of gold.


----------



## Sugar (Apr 15, 2009)

Sweats and loafers with tube socks. We all have our own perceptions. :wubu:



natesnap said:


> Cocky asshole with a heart of gold.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm guessing spite or at least I'd like to think so.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 15, 2009)

The reserved cool guy. I really think it's up to my fellow Dimmers to decide that though.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 15, 2009)

I don't really know how I come off. Maybe a clothes/fashion obsessed fat chick or something along those lines...dunno. Whatever my rep is, its all good cause I just kinda take it with a grain of salt. There's always more, way more to a person than meets the eye.


----------



## CCC (Apr 15, 2009)

naive new kid?
I'm hoping that will change though. To what, I don't know.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 15, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm guessing spite or at least I'd like to think so.



honestly i only ever knew you as that person who's gender i could never quite figure out.


----------



## kayrae (Apr 15, 2009)

People probably think I'm a sweet kid. I'm OK with that.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

Noooo Idea, Really.


Random Observation: This is SUCH an interesting thread!


----------



## Cors (Apr 16, 2009)

Skinny shoe-obsessed man-hating lesbian I suppose. 

I am actually okay with straight guys as long as they show respect for women and I can generally relate to male FAs.


----------



## goodthings (Apr 16, 2009)

i think if i have a reputation it is in the eyes of a few who made judgements rather quickly. Some feedback I have received has been that I am very argumentative and negative, other where i am sexually pathetic and a sad sack and someone to be ignored due to their irrelevance. I don't so much care if the opinions are negative, but it is hard when the people who you go to for support don't give it due to whatever reason or reputation or...?


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 16, 2009)

Honestly, I have no idea - it's taken me nearly 28 years to just come to the conclusion that I'm not a total prick... just a partial prick.

I think I come off half the time as pretty well-meaning and reserved, and the other half as arrogant and cynical (it's all sarcasm though... well, most of it). I'd like to think I come off as at least somewhat educated, though for some reason I think the extreme geek tendencies I exude when I talk to the average person, coupled with the obsessive athletic nature, lots of jewelery, and generally very dark clothing tends to throw people a little - especially when I start opening up and become almost ridiculously bubbly and fast-talking.

Then again, I think I like throwing people - it's more fun to fuck with the mind of the average person.


----------



## ladle (Apr 16, 2009)

Pretty sure I come across as the village idiot who never seems to take life seriously...
Pretty close actually


----------



## Geektastic1 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't think I have much of a reptuation yet. I just hang around and say a few things once in a while, mostly in the GLBTQ forum. I'm still trying to collect more of those little green cans.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 16, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> I'm not a total prick... just a partial prick



circumcised prick


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I have no idea, but like others said it would be interesting to find out. I think though, that our reputations would probably vary greatly depending on who we asked since people read things differently, and who we have met face to face, the length of time we have known each other and how much interaction there is with each other online.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 16, 2009)

Cors said:


> Skinny shoe-obsessed man-hating lesbian I suppose.


Never thought of you as particularly 'man hating' but shoe obsessed, definitely 



ashmamma84 said:


> I don't really know how I come off. Maybe a clothes/fashion obsessed fat chick or something along those lines...


Yes, and also very funny 



ladle said:


> Pretty sure I come across as the village idiot...


Dont limit yourself babe - you come across as a worldwide idiot 

I'm now bracing myself should anyone want to give me my just desserts...
Tracey xx


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 16, 2009)

I think mine is as a do gooder, bleeding heart goody two shoes. I garnered tis from reaction in the chat room if I swear people are shocked to hear that I swear! LOL If only they truly took the time to get to know me...
Ruth


----------



## butch (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm, my rep? Man hating dyke with a big mouth and easily upset? I don't know.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 16, 2009)

butch said:


> Hmm, my rep? Man hating dyke with a big mouth and easily upset? I don't know.


A pussycat! xx


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll go with some find me amusing and some think I'm a prick.

or both really.


----------



## ladle (Apr 16, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Never thought of you as particularly 'man hating' but shoe obsessed, definitely
> 
> 
> Yes, and also very funny
> ...



Just desserts.....wow...you've had a few...
HAHAHA....I'm such a FATTIST!


----------



## butch (Apr 16, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> A pussycat! xx



SHH, I have a reputation to uphold.


----------



## Cors (Apr 16, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> I'm now bracing myself should anyone want to give me my just desserts...
> Tracey xx



You're gorgeous! I saw a few videos of you on shows and you always carry yourself with such grace and class. You're so knowledgeable and helpful when it comes to clothes and sewing too! 



butch said:


> Hmm, my rep? Man hating dyke with a big mouth and easily upset? I don't know.



Haha, let's kill all men and chop off their penises! 

Long before I knew how cute you are I was intrigued by your insightful, provocative posts. Now you're the resident girl magnet on the GLBTQ forum! :blush:


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> circumcised prick



Is that why you somtimes go off half-cocked?


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 16, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> circumcised prick



See? You clearly get me.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't know if I really have a reputation since I don't go to the bashes (yet!) but maybe some have formed an opinion of me based on my posts in the forum? I don't know what it'd be though.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 16, 2009)

This year will be ten years on Dimensions for me and at this point I'm just hoping I don't sound like a dumbass most of the time. 

And I'd love to be an online Ho...that's just effin awesome. I give cyber handjobs like no other.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 16, 2009)

Not a clue in the world.


----------



## Aurora1 (Apr 16, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> I think I have the reputation as a total prude. Little do they know I am a total whore



See now...contrary to popular belief I think I'm the opposite! Everyone may think I'm a hooka but I'm actually a prude. 

Either way....I don't give a damn bout my bad reputation!!!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 16, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I don't know if I really have a reputation since I don't go to the bashes (yet!) but maybe some have formed an opinion of me based on my posts in the forum? I don't know what it'd be though.



Wiseass! In the very nicest, smartest, funniest sense of the word


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 16, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Wiseass! In the very nicest, smartest, funniest sense of the word



Haha thank you I think.


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Haha thank you I think.




I 2nd this. Someday there is going to be a wiseass-off between the two of us...


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 16, 2009)

hahahaha great thread!! 
I made a mistake posting a "certain " thread. It was a disaster !! I am positive people think I am an over sexed freak, a cheater, attention whore, annoying cause I chat too much,.. in a chat mind you, and with all my pics,certainly a slut!! But I also know some people adore me. I am kind and sweet and genuine!! ALL in all not too bad , i think!!
Being a newbie is wonderful, then you get to know "some" people. and the Claws start!! Its all good though!! I love people whether they like me or not!! sooo Muahhhh!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 16, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'll go with some find me amusing and some think I'm a prick.
> 
> or both really.



hmmmmm still trying to decide that myself?!?!?! hahahha


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 16, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> ...snip...
> 
> I am positive people think I am an over sexed freak, a cheater, attention whore, annoying cause I chat too much,.. in a chat mind you, and with all my pics, certainly a slut!!
> ...snip...



*Wait! You mean you're not?!?! 
Bu-bu-bu-but I was so looking forward to zerberts with you! *sniff-sniff* 

PUH-LEEEZ! Have you seen my signature? As long as I can look at myself in the mirror each day with my head held high - I am fine. When it comes to my reputation I am a firm believer of the classic line:** 
Those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.​*


----------



## The Fez (Apr 16, 2009)

As far as the forums go, I made a tit of myself in my first post, which was creating a thread saying I didn't respond well to criticism of being an FA, and appropriately got razzed for it.

Uh, since then I have no idea. I rarely post anymore as it is


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 16, 2009)

Different things to different people in different settings....many times not fitting reality.

Example...in person, for the past 20 or so years, the most popular impression is "biker dude". Never ridden a motorcycle in my life, and have no ties to that "culture" what so ever.

You folks tell me.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm teh bitch!


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 16, 2009)

Victim said:


> Is that why you somtimes go off half-cocked?



somtimeswithnoe


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a reputation for going off on random tangents, like that time I was in the amateur dramatics club and i began talking about pineapples, which I had one just recently, in a very nice little bar in soho, which is a lovely part of london, and not a red-light district, which is also a way of describing a street with all the traffic-lights telling you to stop, which is something that i should be doing soon before it turns into an entry on "just a minute". 

it makes for wonderful stories,


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 16, 2009)

Victim said:


> I 2nd this. Someday there is going to be a wiseass-off between the two of us...



Haha sounds good. :]


----------



## dragorat (Apr 16, 2009)

*To some I'm a brother.To some I'm a friend.I've been called protector,kiss ass,jerk,fool,many other things good & bad.Those who have got to know me have the highest opinion.My reputation?Who cares! As I tell everyone I'm just me...Deal with it!*


----------



## Paquito (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm thinking someone who can be funny, or a prick (really just matters which day it is), who occasionally makes a post that isn't just for comic relief and has a strong love for lolcats.

A boy can dare to dream anyways:wubu:


----------



## frankman (Apr 16, 2009)

Probably sexist. I don't really mind though, cause I'm not. My girlfriend is pretty much in charge, and I'm smart enough to know that that's probably for the best.

After a couple of bad posts, you get really get the feel of how easy it is to accidentally offend people. It's all about knowing when to STFU, and a couple of solid rules of thumb:

- Don't say anything about WW II or abortions
- don't call people slutty
- try to keep up with who digs chicks and who digs guys
- don't make jokes about digging either of them
- Lol cats are safe.

Getting there, I guess/hope.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 16, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Wait! You mean you're not?!?!
> Bu-bu-bu-but I was so looking forward to zerberts with you! *sniff-sniff*
> 
> PUH-LEEEZ! Have you seen my signature? As long as I can look at myself in the mirror each day with my head held high - I am fine. When it comes to my reputation I am a firm believer of the classic line:**
> Those who mind don't matter and those who matter don't mind.​*



hahaha OWA, I didnt say I wasn't,( btw i believe there is no such thing as too much sex soooo:smitten just said that I am certain they think I am LMAO You can "zerbert" me anytime baby!!!

And as for your classic line,... Soooo true hunny!!! thank you:bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 16, 2009)

I just hope I give off a good vibe overall!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 16, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Yes, and also very funny



I'll take that as a compliment.  

My impression of you -- sharp as a whip, designer extrordinaire with a great sense of humor  Oh and you so gawjus girl!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 16, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Oh and you so gawjus girl!



Lol, I've had compliments from Cors, Butch and now you and I've never been so flattered in my life. I dont know if this is a recruitment drive but you got me and I'm ready to convert. Where do I sign up? 

Tracey xx


----------



## hillking12 (Apr 17, 2009)

as of now i dont really have rep at all. ive been signed up here for a year but havent come on often plus im not really.....how should i say "well versed'" in this whole forum thing. ive posted a few threads with a couple of respones and ive posted replies here n there with minimal feed back i guess through time and i striking up the right conversation ill get ssome sort of rep..hopefully a good 1.

P.S. Is it just me or does ne 1 else completlly fail at this twitter thing ive got like 4 followers Ivory being one of them. LOL


----------



## Oirish (Apr 17, 2009)

Around here? No idea. My buddies in SLO have called me "the nicest prick they ever met." I think they meant it as a complement.


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 17, 2009)

Cute loveable asshole seems to be the consensus in my group of friends. Oh, and token stoner haha. So yea, I assume it's pretty much the same here, but I'm totally cool with that


----------



## squidgemonster (Apr 17, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i was reading various threads on the FA board. i kept noticing that several guys said they probably made certain mistakes when they found the community and they are now paying the price. i'm sure a lot of the girls have gone through the same thing in a way. did you make any mistakes as a newbie? what kind of reputation did you get? do you feel you deserve it?
> 
> i know that i used to post a lot of nudes and semi nudes, especially in chat. they were kinda tasteful but people thought i was loose lol. i had no idea about the perception because i had never chatted before and i was coming from a different place. they didn't know i am an artist model part time etc... so they just took it as desperation. over the years i think people have learned that i am pretty much the opposite even though i am sort of a sensualist and love off color jokes etc...



Yeah,I talked about my Girlfriend too much,now she is my ex-girlfriend.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 17, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i was reading various threads on the FA board. i kept noticing that several guys said they probably made certain mistakes when they found the community and they are now paying the price. i'm sure a lot of the girls have gone through the same thing in a way. did you make any mistakes as a newbie? what kind of reputation did you get? do you feel you deserve it?
> 
> i know that i used to post a lot of nudes and semi nudes, especially in chat. they were kinda tasteful but people thought i was loose lol. i had no idea about the perception because i had never chatted before and i was coming from a different place. they didn't know i am an artist model part time etc... so they just took it as desperation. over the years i think people have learned that i am pretty much the opposite even though i am sort of a sensualist and love off color jokes etc...




No idea what my rep here is, or if I even have one. Not too many people that post here know me very well, so maybe its that I'm stand-offish.


----------



## altered states (Apr 17, 2009)

Closeted creep.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> I think I have the reputation as a total prude. Little do they know I am a total whore



Heh yeah, I'm afraid that cat's out of the bag and knocked up half the neighborhood by now my friend.


----------



## butch (Apr 17, 2009)

Cors said:


> Long before I knew how cute you are I was intrigued by your insightful, provocative posts. Now you're the resident girl magnet on the GLBTQ forum! :blush:



I may have to frame this, as I don't know if I'd believe they were actually written unless I have a tangible reminder.

Cors, now I'm blushing 40 shades of red. See-->

:wubu::wubu::wubu::blush::blush::blush:

Thank you so much, and coming from someone as smart and sexy as you, are it is a high compliment, indeed.


----------



## butch (Apr 17, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Lol, I've had compliments from Cors, Butch and now you and I've never been so flattered in my life. I dont know if this is a recruitment drive but you got me and I'm ready to convert. Where do I sign up?
> 
> Tracey xx



We've got a pledge drive running right now. We'll include a DVD of "Ellen," the final season of the groundbreaking US sitcom, a copy of George Michael's greatest hits on CD, and a lovely tote bag with a picture of RuPaul on it. Call our toll free number before we run out of these lovely gifts. Oh, and don't forget, you'll get 'the gay' too when you pledge during our fund raising drive for the 'homosexual agenda.'

Thanks for signing up, BeaBea. You know how we gays love to recruit.


----------



## Mokojumbie (Apr 17, 2009)

I only [EDIT]sixteen[/EDIT] have 60 posts, I don't have a rep yet.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 17, 2009)

I am not really sure what a poll of chatters would give me on a bellcurve of reputation, but from what ive gathered from chatters over the years Ive hung out in Dims, the general consensus seems to be that my rep is: I am a gentleman for the most part, down to earth, a bit strange, a smartass, and well intentioned.

It really all depends on the day, the thread I start and how well worded it is, and with whom you speak as to which end of the spectrum I land.
Rollhandler


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 18, 2009)

I never try to project or protect a reputation and consider it out of my control. And even some of my best friends here seem to agree on odd days that I'm officially a Ball-busting, Thread-shredding, Slightly Overblown Gadfly. Not that flattering... Meanwhile, I remain quietly unimpressed with anyone who can't appreciate my varied and many charms.  But I will _never_ judge anyone based on their "rep." 

Reputation, shmeputation.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 18, 2009)

imfree said:


> I have a reputation for not being able to go anywhere or do
> anything without finding limits the hard way. I discovered
> electricity at the age of 18 months by inserting a hairpin into
> an electric outlet. :doh:My entry into Dimensions Forums was
> ...




When I was 3 I put tweezers into the socket and I remember watching the sparks, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 18, 2009)

I think my reputation was a bit of a tease, when i was single. I would show pics of myself and flirt up a storm but as soon as the conversation turned sexual I would shut down and change the subject.

Now, I think people see me as stuck up and stand offish. Bitchy, I guess is the word.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 18, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Lol, I've had compliments from Cors, Butch and now you and I've never been so flattered in my life. I dont know if this is a recruitment drive but you got me and I'm ready to convert. Where do I sign up?
> 
> Tracey xx


ROFLMAO!!! The funny thing is..i was meaning to compliment you and got caught up..
You are inspirational, truly, I can tell you care about the rights, comfort and most importantly fashion interests  of big women. That makes you tops! From My limited chatter with you, you come across as someone really caring and sweet..but i can tell you have a naughty edge too!! Plus you are a stunna! 
See thats four of us lesbo vultures now!! Your sign up pack is in the post!


----------



## Leesa (Apr 18, 2009)

I guess I am just precious. :blush:..to very few!!!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 18, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I think my reputation was a bit of a tease, when i was single. I would show pics of myself and flirt up a storm but as soon as the conversation turned sexual I would shut down and change the subject.
> 
> Now, I think people see me as stuck up and stand offish. Bitchy, I guess is the word.


I dont think that AT ALL about you. I think you come across as someone very emotional and sensitive and also as someone who isn't afraid to say what they think.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 18, 2009)

I've become a bit bitchier as I've gotten older. At one time I used to befriend absolutely EVERYBODY. I was so concerned about what people thought that I would always try to sit down and work things out with people if there was a conflict. I believed that every person had value and I still believe that. My pattern has changed though because I've learned that it is much more practical for me to be disliked. Some folks are just easily upset, easily angered, easily offended, etc. After a while trying to keep a good relationship with them becomes so high maintenence and nerve wracking. The whole friendship is spent walking on eggshells and people are asking me, "What's up with Timothy?" After a while it becomes clear that cleaning up one mess with them is meaningless. There will be others down the road and I no longer feel confortable in their presence. At that point I just let them go. So in real life and possibly here too I come with mixed reviews and every word of it is true.


----------



## imfree (Apr 18, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> When I was 3 I put tweezers into the socket and I remember watching the sparks, lol.



Betchur' like me and won't EVER do that again!
Lessons learned hard are not easily forgotten.:bow:


----------



## Tooz (Apr 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've become a bit bitchier as I've gotten older. At one time I used to befriend absolutely EVERYBODY. I was so concerned about what people thought that I would always try to sit down and work things out with people if there was a conflict. I believed that every person had value and I still believe that. My pattern has changed though because I've learned that it is much more practical for me to be disliked. Some folks are just easily upset, easily angered, easily offended, etc. After a while trying to keep a good relationship with them becomes so high maintenence and nerve wracking. The whole friendship is spent walking on eggshells and people are asking me, "What's up with Timothy?" After a while it becomes clear that cleaning up one mess with them is meaningless. There will be others down the road and I no longer feel confortable in their presence. At that point I just let them go. So in real life and possibly here too I come with mixed reviews and every word of it is true.



This. I feel this way.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 18, 2009)

Well, I can only hope that like most of you I err on the low side but Clueless, Verbose Schmuck feels about right. All I ever wanted to be was a mensch. 

Always good to have Dims when my self-esteem is getting too high.


----------



## frankman (Apr 18, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've become a bit bitchier as I've gotten older. At one time I used to befriend absolutely EVERYBODY. I was so concerned about what people thought that I would always try to sit down and work things out with people if there was a conflict. I believed that every person had value and I still believe that. My pattern has changed though because I've learned that it is much more practical for me to be disliked. Some folks are just easily upset, easily angered, easily offended, etc. After a while trying to keep a good relationship with them becomes so high maintenence and nerve wracking. The whole friendship is spent walking on eggshells and people are asking me, "What's up with Timothy?" After a while it becomes clear that cleaning up one mess with them is meaningless. There will be others down the road and I no longer feel confortable in their presence. At that point I just let them go. So in real life and possibly here too I come with mixed reviews and every word of it is true.





Tooz said:


> This. I feel this way.



Everyone should feel this way. It's only healthy.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 18, 2009)

Mokojumbie said:


> I only [EDIT]sixteen[/EDIT] have 60 posts, I don't have a rep yet.



Hottie. :wubu:


----------



## frankman (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got a red can, so I'm thinking about adding rebel to my reputation.


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh my, I can only imagine what my rep is..wow..a nut case,werido,bad mom,you name it..I'm eccentric ,I've been through a lot in life and that's why I don't think like most, but, really close friends say, I'm caring,loving,stable and would do anything for a friend..guess I just appear differently to different people


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 19, 2009)

zsa said:


> Who knows what my rep was/is.. it would be interesting to know? I imagine that I might be elusive? But do I really want to know...
> 
> can o' worms
> 
> oh ya, be kind! Please



Yeah, I'm clueless for the most part myself 



superodalisque said:


> yeah thats a good question hehe. i always wanted to overhear a conversation about me by the opposite sex.



That probably wouldn't be healthy for me :doh:



Smushygirl said:


> I wanted to be a ho, but I couldn't get any play.



I AM a tramp....but that doesn't get me any play. What's up with that??? :doh:



succubus_dxb said:


> Skinny Bitch? hahaha
> 
> I have no idea how I come across round these here parts...hopefully it's good, but I'm quite a happy chappy, so doesn't really bother me.



I have a lot of fun here myself...that's all that really counts, eh?



Jack Skellington said:


> I'm guessing spite or at least I'd like to think so.


I think you are wonderful :wubu:



ashmamma84 said:


> I don't really know how I come off. Maybe a clothes/fashion obsessed fat chick or something along those lines...dunno. Whatever my rep is, its all good cause I just kinda take it with a grain of salt. There's always more, way more to a person than meets the eye.



I think you are a Lady and a sweetheart  


ladle said:


> Pretty sure I come across as the village idiot who never seems to take life seriously...
> Pretty close actually



Nah.....village idiot is MY job, thank you very much  



butch said:


> Hmm, my rep? Man hating dyke with a big mouth and easily upset? I don't know.



Huh? No, I think of you as very considerate, kind, intelligent and plain sweet :bow:



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'll go with some find me amusing and some think I'm a prick.
> 
> or both really.



Or how about amusing and wonders if you have a big........sense of humor....



BarbBBW said:


> hahahaha great thread!!
> I made a mistake posting a "certain " thread. It was a disaster !! I am positive people think I am an over sexed freak, a cheater, attention whore, annoying cause I chat too much,.. in a chat mind you, and with all my pics,certainly a slut!! But I also know some people adore me. I am kind and sweet and genuine!! ALL in all not too bad , i think!!
> Being a newbie is wonderful, then you get to know "some" people. and the Claws start!! Its all good though!! I love people whether they like me or not!! sooo Muahhhh!!



I think you're very considerate and kind to others here with a very positive attitude. That's how you come across to me anyway  



KnottyOne said:


> Cute loveable asshole seems to be the consensus in my group of friends. Oh, and token stoner haha. So yea, I assume it's pretty much the same here, but I'm totally cool with that



No, you're just the token hot young guy around these parts.....thought you should know  



BigBellySSBBW said:


> I think my reputation was a bit of a tease, when i was single. *I would show pics of myself and flirt up a storm but as soon as the conversation turned sexual I would shut down and change the subject.*



There's something wrong with doing that???? Oh shit......:blush:


----------



## patfahan (Apr 19, 2009)

I am a newbie , hope that will changed


----------



## imfree (Apr 19, 2009)

patfahan said:


> I am a newbie , hope that will changed ...........snipped img..........




Welcome to Dimensions Forums, patfahan. You'll
interact with some really interesting people in 
these forums.:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 19, 2009)

patfahan said:


> I am a newbie , hope that will changed



Hi Patfahan! Welcome to the Dim boards!

Hey, we were all newbies here once, you'll be just fine.


----------



## ladle (Apr 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Nah.....village idiot is MY job, thank you very much



HOW DARE YOU DENY ME!...what is rightfully mine....there is only ONE dunce hat here and my name is written inside the rim!


----------



## Aurora1 (Apr 20, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Oh my, I can only imagine what my rep is..wow..a nut case,werido,bad mom,you name it..I'm eccentric ,I've been through a lot in life and that's why I don't think like most, but, really close friends say, I'm caring,loving,stable and would do anything for a friend..guess I just appear differently to different people




Ya know what Donna? My great aunt told me a few years ago never to worry about what people are saying or thinking about you because when THEY lay their heads down to sleep at night they're not worried about it...so YOU shouldn't either!  Keep yer head up doll!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't posted enough to have a rep... Ok, maybe I'm getting known on the fashion board as a shop-a-holic, but other than that...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2009)

ladle said:


> HOW DARE YOU DENY ME!...what is rightfully mine....there is only ONE dunce hat here and my name is written inside the rim!



*knocks stupid hat off his head and kicks sand in his face....while cackling the whole time*  

I'm not always the good witch........errrr fairy


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 21, 2009)

I would say my reputation is:
"That weird/mad aussie asshole who posts alot in HP."


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 21, 2009)

A heady mix of Ninon de l'Enclos, Marie Dressler, Sally Rand, Fanny Hill, Betty Crocker, Kate Smith, Charlotte Rae, Winnie the Pooh, Iris Chacon, Linda Tripp...

I have no idea. Pretentious, I'm sure. Horny. And reserved, I think, at times, which stems from sheer internet exhaustion and a dislike of discord (I'm thrilled Hyde Park is gone). In part. Also because I certainly agree that you can't control--more than usual you can't control--what people think of you at a pixellated, typewritten distance, so I keep myself pulled back (at times). Despite being a fairness junkie I'm a sabra, though. All raw nerves under the surface.

Oh! So I guess the answer is self-absorbed or something?  I dunno. Kooky thread I shouldn't be responding to at this insane hour...


----------



## collared Princess (Apr 21, 2009)

Aurora1 said:


> Ya know what Donna? My great aunt told me a few years ago never to worry about what people are saying or thinking about you because when THEY lay their heads down to sleep at night they're not worried about it...so YOU shouldn't either!  Keep yer head up doll!



THANK YOU SWEETIE !!!


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 22, 2009)

In time, I'll be better equipped to answer this question. Right now I just don't think I have what it takes (postcount-wise) to even attempt to guess. In the meantime, I'll just try to avoid that "guy who lives under the bridge" moniker.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> In time, I'll be better equipped to answer this question. Right now I just don't think I have what it takes (postcount-wise) to even attempt to guess. In the meantime,* I'll just try to avoid that "guy who lives under the bridge" moniker*.



*HAHAHA - funny!*


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

patfahan said:


> I am a newbie , hope that will changed



Welcome aboard!


----------



## frankman (Apr 22, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> In time, I'll be better equipped to answer this question. Right now I just don't think I have what it takes (postcount-wise) to even attempt to guess. In the meantime, I'll just try to avoid that "guy who lives under the bridge" moniker.



Got something against bridges, huh?

:doh:


----------



## Captain Save (Apr 23, 2009)

They're great for getting across the river, but bad for picking up satellite tv or entertaining guests; the police always think you're loitering!


----------



## troubadours (Apr 23, 2009)

watch out for me noobs, i have sharp wit and a deadly sense of humor. roll a will save if you find yourself in a thread with me...


----------



## furious styles (Apr 23, 2009)

troubadours said:


> watch out for me noobs, i have sharp wit and a deadly sense of humor. roll a will save if you find yourself in a thread with me...



you're such a d n' d nerd now, jesus


----------



## troubadours (Apr 23, 2009)

furious styles said:


> you're such a d n' d nerd now, jesus



i ordered d20 fuzzy dice today. that is all


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

troubadours said:


> watch out for me noobs, i have sharp wit and a deadly sense of humor. roll a will save if you find yourself in a thread with me...



Except when you're a bard. Then you don't even get a will save. Instead, you get tied to a tree the one day Terrasque is feeding. Because nobody likes a bard.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 24, 2009)

I have no freaking clue what my reputation around here is. But it's probably bad. Oh, I've gotten 'cute' a few times too. Anyone care to enlighten me?

*braces himself for fire and brimstone*


----------



## mergirl (Apr 24, 2009)

my ego is too fragile to guess at what people think of me but i would think -pretty anoying but the fact that i'm scottish gives me a few points.


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> my ego is too fragile to guess at what people think of me but i would think -pretty anoying but the fact that i'm scottish gives me a few points.



Plah. Fragile like adamantium.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Or like a diamond!!.  Or a brick even. or a petrified Jobby! (i feel jobby will get tired soon..it has been overused.)


----------



## frankman (Apr 24, 2009)

The "jobby" project turned out to be a big succes. Now it's time to see if "fud" has the same impact. For someone who made fetch work, fud should be a cakewalk.


----------



## troubadours (Apr 24, 2009)

frankman said:


> Except when you're a bard. Then you don't even get a will save. Instead, you get tied to a tree the one day Terrasque is feeding. Because nobody likes a bard.



i'm actually a half-orc barbarian (female obv). during the day, i fuck shit up with my (recently enchanted) double axe. during the night, i hook up with elves and actually became a prostitute for a little while in silvery moon until i had to flee because i accidentally killed a man (long story). HOLY F I LOVE THIS GAME


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 24, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> I haven't posted enough to have a rep... Ok, maybe I'm getting known on the fashion board as a shop-a-holic, but other than that...


you must surely have some kind of reputation?
i mean...i have lots more posts than you but i have a third of the rep points? 

i don't think i'm noticed here. that either makes me a loser or...
my stealth skills are better than i thought, and i should consider starting a career as a professional ninja.

...actually, i think that last statement pretty much makes me a loser. never mind.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 24, 2009)

What's _not_ my reputation.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> What's _not_ my reputation.



tammy wynette-esque


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Apr 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> What's _not_ my reputation.



Um, _coy_?


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 24, 2009)

On dims. i haven't a clue what folks think of me. Probably someone who talks too much about her kids 

I once asked people what they thought of me and their consnsus of me is sweet. I don't really want to be sweet. I want to be interesting, funny or something more cool than sweet.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 24, 2009)

Sometimes I get rep comments that imply the reppper thinks I'm a woman.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I don't have a reputation as of right now...but I'm working on it  As of right now I will settle for the 'New girl in town'  lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 25, 2009)

Heartless bitch who looks good naked?

LOL

j/k


----------



## Quiet1One (Apr 25, 2009)

Reputation, I always like hearing about other people's reps but was never able to have one for myself. I guess it because I move around too much to even have one created. Jersey is my last stop, hopefully I'll have one created, good or bad. More on good.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 25, 2009)

natesnap said:


> Cocky asshole with a heart of gold.



hmmmm exactly!!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::doh:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 25, 2009)

Someone described me as 'nice' the other day 

That's like...a glass of water on a tray of cocktails. That's me. I'm water.


----------



## QueenB (Apr 25, 2009)

i don't contribute much on dimensions, so i doubt anyone reeeeally pays attention.


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Sometimes I get rep comments that imply the reppper thinks I'm a woman.



That's because you're so very very sensitive. Like bricks.



Famouslastwords said:


> Heartless bitch who looks good naked?
> 
> LOL
> 
> j/k



You should see Wild Zero for some tips on sensitivity; he's considered real lady-like.



succubus_dxb said:


> Someone described me as 'nice' the other day
> 
> That's like...a glass of water on a tray of cocktails. That's me. I'm water.



But you carry yourself so well... I know how you feel though. I've been described once as "not un-handsome", which is more like a glass of water... in the face.

You're pretty awesome. Like water.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 25, 2009)

Frankman- 


thank you, you lovely boy (and I just saw the 'like water' bit at the end.) lol


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 25, 2009)

I have no idea what my reputation is o.o! I don't think I have one~

Probably umm... Kinda goofy newbie ^^;


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 25, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Heartless bitch who looks good naked?
> 
> LOL
> 
> j/k



I don't really know about either of those. You seem pretty nice to me and I don't think I've seen you naked... I will say that you're cute though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hot bitch who looks good naked?
> 
> LOL
> 
> j/k



It's your cross to bear, eh?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

My reputation? Gentlemanly conduct, with a mysterious supremely wild side that flares up spontaneously


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 25, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It's your cross to bear, eh?


lol GEF, yeah, I'm quite the hot bitch!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 25, 2009)

QueenB said:


> i don't contribute much on dimensions, so i doubt anyone reeeeally pays attention.



you're the mysterious hottie dating the underground legend


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> What's _not_ my reputation.



The gal that dresses up as Hello Kitty and sprinkles rainbow jimmies on everyone's cone? 

Because actually you dress up as Electra and splatter shards of glass on innocent boy's lollipops.


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> My reputation? Gentlemanly conduct, with a mysterious supremely wild side that flares up spontaneously



I'll always remember you as the dude who wanted to know my sign after blowing me in the train from Victoria to Clapham...

I'm sorry: I had to get that joke out of my system dude. Extra cred for anyone who knows the reference.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

Frankman.....do you consume a lot of Redbull?


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

Not particularly, no. I'm a natural at bad jokes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2009)

frankman said:


> Not particularly, no. I'm a natural at bad jokes.




Why didn't you LOLOLOLOL at my bad joke? 


Whatsa wrong wit you?


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm daft, and I didn't get it.:doh:


I'm playing the "I'm foreign card".

So there.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

frankman said:


> I'll always remember you as the dude who wanted to know my sign after blowing me in the train from Victoria to Clapham...
> 
> I'm sorry: I had to get that joke out of my system dude. Extra cred for anyone who knows the reference.



That sounds like a job for Sherlock Holmes... maybe it was Paddington Bear who was responsible???  

Doesn't sound familiar, probably because I haven't caught any recent British comedy...DAMN!!


----------



## frankman (Apr 25, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> That sounds like a job for Sherlock Holmes... maybe it was Paddington Bear who was responsible???
> 
> Doesn't sound familiar, probably because I haven't caught any recent British comedy...DAMN!!



Well, after handling that baaaaad joke so gracefully, you may add cool to your reputation. Not many would have taken it so lightly.:bow:


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 25, 2009)

frankman said:


> Well, after handling that baaaaad joke so gracefully, you may add cool to your reputation. Not many would have taken it so lightly.:bow:



Thanks... :bow: I'm always up for a good joke... now about that man from Nantucket, boy let me tell you....!  :happy:


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 25, 2009)

i don't know if i have a Reputation on this site, or if i do what it is. i do know that i have a sorta bad Reputation on a different site.


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 26, 2009)

Bicycle loving vegan with a penchant for writing and dark mysterious black and white walks down the beach while chain smoking and looking hard on the street?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

Divals said:


> I don't really know about either of those. You seem pretty nice to me and I don't think I've seen you naked... I will say that you're cute though.



Sad when I have to go find my own naked pics to link you.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1049550#post1049550


----------



## Mathias (Apr 26, 2009)

Some people here have called me cute, and another poster has called me "The sweetest thing since sugar!" so I guess that's my reputation. :blush:


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Sad when I have to go find my own naked pics to link you.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1049550#post1049550



Cute, nice, AND sexy! 

..And you like cats, which is also good.

Edit: And apparently I did see, and commented. I fail at memory.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Sad when I have to go find my own naked pics to link you.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1049550#post1049550




But clever, because you know everyone will go look at you and see how lovely you look nudey-styles


----------



## mossystate (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's just call this thread....Gone Fishin'.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Let's just call this thread....Gone Fishin'.



hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 26, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Let's just call this thread....Gone Fishin'.



I'm not fishing, I'm just paranoid


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Sad when I have to go find my own naked pics to link you.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1049550#post1049550



Call it impulsive, but after seeing those pics, I would probably be happy the rest of my life if I moved to California... I don't know what it is, but I get goosebumps and I can barely type  :kiss2:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

I haven't met many FAs in Southern California. I don't see a huge amount of fat people either. Maybe it's the place I live or maybe the fat people are all hiding in their houses. I don't know! But you're more than welcome to move out here! We need MOAR FAs in So. Cali!


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I haven't met many FAs in Southern California. I don't see a huge amount of fat people either. Maybe it's the place I live or maybe the fat people are all hiding in their houses. I don't know! But you're more than welcome to move out here! We need MOAR FAs in So. Cali!



I might be moving out there soon if I can finalize having a place to stay and a place to work


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

Divals said:


> I might be moving out there soon if I can finalize having a place to stay and a place to work




Good luck! Our unemployment rate is super high, but Wetzel's Pretzels in Van Nuys is hiring! lol. J/k.

Aren't you with Crystal though?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Good luck! Our unemployment rate is super high, but Wetzel's Pretzels in Van Nuys is hiring! lol. J/k.
> 
> Aren't you with Crystal though?



I wish. v.v


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

Divals said:


> I wish. v.v



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

Divals said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?




Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 27, 2009)

frankman said:


> The "jobby" project turned out to be a big succes. Now it's time to see if "fud" has the same impact. For someone who made fetch work, fud should be a cakewalk.


oh Fudd! I can't make up my mind whether i love or hate that vagina term.


----------



## frankman (Apr 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> oh Fudd! I can't make up my mind whether i love or hate that vagina term.



Oh, it's a double D vagina. Fudd's a helluva funny term though, going down on someone and then suddenly say: "_Ssh, be vewwy vewwy quiet, I'm hunting wabbits..._"


----------



## mergirl (Apr 28, 2009)

oh lmao.. thats EXACTLY what i was thinking! I mean that it reminded me of elmer fudd..Not an image i want to imagine in conjunction with vaginas! pesky wabbits!!


----------



## frankman (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that if I would, my girlfriend would go all Xenia Onatopf on me and choke me with her legs.


----------



## Leesa (Apr 28, 2009)

After NJ, I'd most likely be considered VERY loud and annoying. :blush:
I left my shyness in Connecticut.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 28, 2009)

Leesa said:


> After NJ, I'd most likely be considered VERY loud and annoying. :blush:
> I left my shyness in Connecticut.



*Delete: "loud" and "annoying" Insert: "fun" and "crazy as all get out"

It was so much fun seeing you again Leesa-lees! MUAH!*:kiss2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 28, 2009)

*


frankman said:



I'm pretty sure that if I would, my girlfriend would go all Xenia Onatopf on me and choke me with her legs.

Click to expand...

*
LMAO Now thats a great line right there!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> LMAO Now thats a great line right there!!



Better than a tarantula in the bed, that's for sure!! She had outstanding legs though


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 28, 2009)

I hear people think I am pretty fat


----------



## Phatz (Apr 28, 2009)

Ive been showing my ass on the internet the last 10 years clothed but pretty much nekkid. Ive sold my pics privately and at one time i was even the Uks biggest escort and it dont make me a bad person... never made me an angel either but im not looking to get extra feathers in my wings to get me to heaven lol and sure had many gossipy witches on my back 

At the end of the day i care only about those close to me in my family circle and if anything id done bothered them or affected them direct then id re think my life.

Care not for what others think about you, get on with life as you think is best for you and makes you happy and bugger anyone else.

snootchie bootchies
Phatz


----------



## frankman (Apr 28, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Better than a tarantula in the bed, that's for sure!! She had outstanding legs though



It's decidedly better than big spiders, true.

The chair without a seat and the rope with a knot seem even worse than spiders (who met death by shoe), snakes (who met death by flaming deodorant), teetering bridges over alligators, pirahnas, boa constrictors and whatnot (death by self-destructing lair).

Death by Famke's Dutch legs are probably the most pleasant way to go in the Bond universe.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 1, 2009)

Leesa said:


> After NJ, I'd most likely be considered VERY loud and annoying. :blush:
> I left my shyness in Connecticut.



I keep telling you...you were not loud or annoying! OneWicked nailed it -- fun and crazy! And I will add;absolutely adorable and lovable. So there you are, deal with it Sunshine :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2009)

Well, apparently, according to the Rep Count of mine, I'm a pillar of the Dimensions community... FINALLY! lol


----------



## furious styles (May 3, 2009)

on topic :


----------



## Leesa (May 3, 2009)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, apparently, according to the Rep Count of mine, I'm a pillar of the Dimensions community... FINALLY! lol



You must be so happy.


----------



## Preston (May 3, 2009)

I prefer to think of myself as a loudmouth with brass balls...

...meaning most people think of me a loudmouth douchebag.


----------



## runningman (May 4, 2009)

Leesa said:


> After NJ, I'd most likely be considered VERY loud and annoying. :blush:
> I left my shyness in Connecticut.



'I left my shyness in Connecticut.' If this isn't a country song it should be. 

My Dims rep. 'International Pimp Daddy' 

Probably likable weirdo with squash fetish that tries too hard to be funny and is touchy.


----------



## Bron82 (May 7, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'll go with some find me amusing and some think I'm a prick.
> 
> or both really.



 a HOT, amusing prick... :wubu:


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2009)

I'm the class clown, and also that freak of nature that is still madly in love with the same woman 20 years later.


----------



## T_Devil (May 7, 2009)

_MY_ Reputation?

Good gravy, I don't know. Probably a whiner or a foul mouth. Neither would surprise me.


----------



## Slamaga (May 8, 2009)

I don't think I'm so implicated in dims unless some discussion which are funny games or funny thread talking about f.... hmmm!!! you know... But I think some people think I do dirty jokes (I do and I kinda like it and I think I know when to stop ). 

Sometimes I'm inactive for a lot of days, its because I dont feel so well talking with people only on internet. I think people would get more in knowing me in real. 

MOre than that, I don't know what you are all thinking of me???


----------



## goofy girl (May 8, 2009)

runningman said:


> 'I left my shyness in Connecticut.' If this isn't a country song it should be.
> 
> My Dims rep. 'International Pimp Daddy'
> 
> Probably likable weirdo with squash fetish that tries too hard to be funny and is touchy.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


How about "Drunk Ninja that's uber adorable when he comes out of the shadows"?? OH! And very nice to hug :happy:


----------



## goofy girl (May 8, 2009)

Leesa said:


> *snip* I left my shyness in Connecticut.



No..Connecticut is where you left your patience after the GPS broke!! LOL 

(we both did! And I kept telling you during the drive down..we weren't lost since we never knew where we were in the first place...we just didn't know where we were for longer than we anticipated  )


----------



## Leesa (May 9, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> No..Connecticut is where you left your patience after the GPS broke!! LOL
> 
> (we both did! And I kept telling you during the drive down..we weren't lost since we never knew where we were in the first place...we just didn't know where we were for longer than we anticipated  )



wasn't it WELL worth the trip? :eat2::smitten::doh: I can not wait for the next one!


----------



## runningman (May 9, 2009)

How about "Drunk Ninja that's uber adorable when he comes out of the shadows"?? OH! And very nice to hug :happy:[/QUOTE]

This works for me. 

I would think that ONLY a drunk ninja would come out of the shadows. Ninjas like shadows. :bow:

Maybe I can come on a road trip with you and Leesa next time and be 'not lost'.


----------



## goofy girl (May 9, 2009)

Leesa said:


> wasn't it WELL worth the trip? :eat2::smitten::doh: I can not wait for the next one!




YES!





runningman said:


> How about "Drunk Ninja that's uber adorable when he comes out of the shadows"?? OH! And very nice to hug :happy:



This works for me. 

I would think that ONLY a drunk ninja would come out of the shadows. Ninjas like shadows. :bow:

Maybe I can come on a road trip with you and Leesa next time and be 'not lost'. [/QUOTE]

YES!


----------



## Leesa (May 11, 2009)

Maybe I can come on a road trip with you...

As long as you do not mind being hit on for a few hundred miles.


----------



## runningman (May 12, 2009)

Leesa said:


> Maybe I can come on a road trip with you...
> 
> As long as you do not mind being hit on for a few hundred miles.



I'm not used to being 'hit on' these days. However my girlfriend does ensure that I am used to being 'hit'.


----------



## Leesa (May 12, 2009)

runningman said:


> I'm not used to being 'hit on' these days. However my girlfriend does ensure that I am used to being 'hit'.



Girlfriend?..sorry no flirting for you, sir! :blush: Sorry, Ms. Runningman. :doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 12, 2009)

I get called "sweet" and "patient" a lot. I guess that goes with the whole preschool teacher gig. I also wear the "shy girl" label but I'm not _as_ shy as I used to be. Other than that I don't know what my reputation is. It'd be kinda cool if everyone secretly thought I was a cutting edge, modern, fashionable, witty, seductive diva......Ah well, *goes back to her crocheting and book reading*


----------



## indy500tchr (May 12, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I get called "sweet" and "patient" a lot. I guess that goes with the whole preschool teacher gig. I also wear the "shy girl" label but I'm not _as_ shy as I used to be. Other than that I don't know what my reputation is. It'd be kinda cool if everyone secretly thought I was a cutting edge, modern, fashionable, witty, seductive diva......Ah well, *goes back to her crocheting and book reading*



I like to think of you as the best darn dance partner EVER and my 1st New Year's kiss


----------



## goofy girl (May 12, 2009)

runningman said:


> I'm not used to being 'hit on' these days. However my girlfriend does ensure that I am used to being 'hit'.





Leesa said:


> Girlfriend?..sorry no flirting for you, sir! :blush: Sorry, Ms. Runningman. :doh:



YAY..more flirting for ME!! 



NancyGirl74 said:


> I get called "sweet" and "patient" a lot. I guess that goes with the whole preschool teacher gig. I also wear the "shy girl" label but I'm not _as_ shy as I used to be. Other than that I don't know what my reputation is. It'd be kinda cool if everyone secretly thought I was a cutting edge, modern, fashionable, witty, seductive diva......Ah well, *goes back to her crocheting and book reading*





indy500tchr said:


> *I like to think of you as the best darn dance partner EVER* and my 1st New Year's kiss



Yes she is!!!! As well as being sweet :happy:


----------



## bigsexy920 (May 12, 2009)

WEll your rep with me is a great real friend - a good person shy yes, sweet yes. Inner wickedness - I think YES !!! 



NancyGirl74 said:


> I get called "sweet" and "patient" a lot. I guess that goes with the whole preschool teacher gig. I also wear the "shy girl" label but I'm not _as_ shy as I used to be. Other than that I don't know what my reputation is. It'd be kinda cool if everyone secretly thought I was a cutting edge, modern, fashionable, witty, seductive diva......Ah well, *goes back to her crocheting and book reading*


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

On further reflection..i feel people think i am a floating mass of brine and scurvy, hell bent on being the first in the universe to make a life size replica of La tour eiffel out of human assholes and twirly pasta. I might be wrong though..


----------



## BarbBBW (May 18, 2009)

I think My reputaion has moved from just plain MARRIED SLUT on DIMS to a sweet,kind affection, Fetish loving,bi trollop!! Which I can defiantly handle better!:eat2::wubu:


----------



## Adrian (May 19, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I think My reputaion has moved from just plain MARRIED SLUT on DIMS to a sweet,kind affection, Fetish loving,bi trollop!! Which I can defiantly handle better!


Whoooaaaa.... don't damn yourself to that extent. From your writings, I know you are married, believe in 'open marriages', you have a healthy or strong libido, but, I have never read anything that would state.... you are a slut!

Mind you I have been known to be bias, in my assessment of you. My definition of a slut is a woman who is messing up her life with sex one way or another and, that description doesn't fit you. -Adrian


----------



## Mini (May 19, 2009)

I am the lovable bastard that just about all the ladies want to sleep with, even if very few of them will admit it outright.


----------



## Adrian (May 19, 2009)

I think my reputation is of a man who is conservative, old fashion, eccentric, opinionated and, honest.
Having a wife of 43yrs, four daughters, two daughter in-laws and, six granddaughters has given me a posture of being very polite and protective with women.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 19, 2009)

Dunno, I'm pretty sure the words "Annoying, Weirdo, " And "Camwhore" are probably in there someplace.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

Adrian said:


> Whoooaaaa.... don't damn yourself to that extent. From your writings, I know you are married, believe in 'open marriages', you have a healthy or strong libido, but, I have never read anything that would state.... you are a slut!
> 
> Mind you I have been known to be bias, in my assessment of you. My definition of a slut is a woman who is messing up her life with sex one way or another and, that description doesn't fit you. -Adrian



Adrian???? Muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am playing my love!! But you are the best ever!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (May 19, 2009)

Mini said:


> I am the lovable bastard that just about all the ladies want to sleep with, even if very few of them will admit it outright.



hahaha thats just awesome YOU GO BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hathor (May 19, 2009)

Victim said:


> Well, my skills at dodging rotten fruit have improved considerably since coming to DIMS.



This is me. LOL 

I posted awhile back under a different username. I'm quite conservative, so I've found that it's easier to get along at Dims if I don't express my opinions so openly. I try to keep it as lighthearted as I can now under my new username and it's been quite pleasant. 

I can say I am glad they got rid of Hyde Park. =) It was like a moth to a light bulb.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2009)

Mini said:


> I am the lovable bastard that just about all the ladies want to sleep with, even if very few of them will admit it outright.



I'm reserving judgment about you until you pass around penis pics to all the ladies.....we have standards here, you know.......


----------



## Mini (May 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm reserving judgment about you until you pass around penis pics to all the ladies.....we have standards here, you know.......



I don't think my camera's zoom feature goes far enough.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 19, 2009)

No bullshit, straight-shooter. Uses her brain. Somewhat funny.


In real life i've been told i'm intimidating, stubborn, hilarious and too hard on myself.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 19, 2009)

The guy that every woman says they aren't good enough for. 
In real life, I am funnier.


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 19, 2009)

Mini said:


> I am the lovable bastard that just about all the ladies want to sleep with, even if very few of them will admit it outright.



Even though I'm usually all over the lovable bastards (and fixer-uppers), I have to take a step back from the fellas who would rather eat halibut over my hair-rimmed squishbin. 

But you are really cute and funny as hell! 

.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 19, 2009)

"Pic Femme Fatale" as dubbed by Spanky


----------



## Weeze (May 20, 2009)

Mini said:


> I don't think my camera's zoom feature goes far enough.


This is horrible.
but i had to pee afterward from laughing too hard.
kind of like my last sexual encounter


----------



## NoWayOut (May 20, 2009)

Probably annoying.


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2009)

krismiss said:


> This is horrible.
> but i had to pee afterward from laughing too hard.
> kind of like my last sexual encounter


Now, all i want to know is..if i am plump enough to join 'love plump?' ..and if peeing is necessary?


----------



## Spanky (May 20, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> "Pic Femme Fatale" as dubbed by Spanky



Spanky is a jackass. 

But knows Pic whores, femme fatales and trollops when he sees them. Especially the real purdy ones.


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Spanky is a jackass.
> 
> But knows Pic whores, femme fatales and trollops when he sees them. Especially the real purdy ones.


See.. i wish i had this 'radar'..


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Spanky is a jackass.
> 
> But knows Pic whores, femme fatales and trollops when he sees them. Especially the real purdy ones.


*Aww shucks Spankster! We wouldn't call you Jack... *:happy::blush:



mergirl said:


> See.. i wish i had this 'radar'..


*Me too - but it's probably just as well you don't Mer. With your luck it would backfire and you'd find yourself constantly surrounded by so many Pic whores, femme fatales and trollops that GD would have your hide for all the trouble such radar could cause and we kinda like having the both of you around.*


----------



## Spanky (May 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See.. i wish i had this 'radar'..



Who are you referring to with "GD". I know this is your significant other. But what does the G and the D stand for?


Or is that why you write GD?

hmmmmmmm


Balh, blha, blah.


----------



## Wagimawr (May 20, 2009)

I think I'm "That Guy".


----------



## mergirl (May 20, 2009)

Spanky said:


> Who are you referring to with "GD". I know this is your significant other. But what does the G and the D stand for?
> 
> 
> Or is that why you write GD?
> ...


Erm.. is this a trick question?
Golden delicious...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 20, 2009)

krismiss said:


> This is horrible.
> but i had to pee afterward from laughing too hard.
> kind of like my last sexual encounter



Better to pee afterwards, then during. Unless you are into "pee in bed activities". Where oh where is John P. O'Rourke?


----------



## stan_der_man (May 20, 2009)

I don't give a damn 'bout my bad reputation
Never said I wanted to improve my station
I'm only doin' good
When I'm havin' fun
And I don't have to please no one
And I don't give a damn
'bout my bad reputation

Oh no, not me
Oh no, not me


----------

